# Does anyone else...



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Each night when I go to bed I am excited to wake and put on some music.

It's just so nice waking up early, often still dark, and play some music. 

Does anyone else look forward to the new day just to get at their audio to listen to music?


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm not a morning person, but sometimes, I get so busy, that when Friday comes, I get excited to go home since I know I'll actually have time to listen to a lot of music. 
Sometimes I fall asleep first though. :lol:


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

adriesba said:


> I'm not a morning person, but sometimes, I get so busy, that when Friday comes, I get excited to go home since I know I'll actually have time to listen to a lot of music.
> Sometimes I fall asleep first though. :lol:


LOL, I understand.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

eljr said:


> Each night when I go to bed I am excited to wake and put on some music.
> 
> It's just so nice waking up early, often still dark, and play some music.
> 
> Does anyone else look forward to the new day just to get at their audio to listen to music?


For sure. Any non-work day, after taking care of the pets and making a cup of tea, it's into the office to listen on my headphone rig. Truly a great way to start the day.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

eljr said:


> Does anyone else look forward to the new day just to get at their audio to listen to music?


The last thing I think about when I wake up is listening to music. First thing, I make sure I'm still alive. Second, feed the dogs. Third, feed the fish. Fourth, catch some news. Fifth, drink some water. Sixth, hit TC.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

eljr said:


> Each night when I go to bed I am excited to wake and put on some music.
> 
> It's just so nice waking up early, often still dark, and play some music.
> 
> Does anyone else look forward to the new day just to get at their audio to listen to music?


Every day, only in the evening we sit down watching a movie/ opera or satellite T.V for classical channels.


----------

